# Preheating questions



## lotgod (Aug 24, 2017)

Ok guys/gals,

I did a few searches, but wasn't seeing everything I looked for.

I have a Home Depot Masterbuilt Pro dual fuel, running on propane.  I ditched the stock wood chip and water pans for a cast iron chip pan and larger water pan.  Also got some nomex seal tape for around the doors.  I have a needle valve coming tomorrow for fine tuning as I couldn't keep the temp where I wanted it.

I do see that people are recommending preheating my smoker before I put any food in.  I made the mistake last week (my first time smoking) of not doing that before I put my food in, so it took a long time to get to the proper air temp.  Are you folks going above desired temp initially, they dialing back to your preferred temp once the food is in?  Also, do you wait until up to preheat temps to put wood chips in?

Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## billp (Aug 24, 2017)

I have same smoker. I preheat to temp I'm smoking at with wood chips in


----------



## domerskee (Aug 25, 2017)

Depends what I'm cooking. I run a smoke vault.  If I'm doing a smaller cook, I just go to the desired temp. If I'm doing more, like tonight (8 pork butts) I'll start it out 10-15 degrees high knowing it's gonna lose some ground initially.


----------



## jonrw70 (Aug 29, 2017)

Billp said:


> I have same smoker. I preheat to temp I'm smoking at with wood chips in



To get rid of the white heavy smoke as it first starts up?


----------



## billp (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't usually have white heavy smoke. If you do then your wood is usually burning too hot. Getting too much ooxygen. You want it to kinda smolder


----------

